# power pole micro?



## spanick (Mar 27, 2015)

Any one have or seen these work in a rock bottom river application?


----------



## lovedr79 (Mar 27, 2015)

i have wondered the same thing.


----------



## J Hartman (Mar 28, 2015)

I thought those were more for kayaks? I know bass pro has a version that is for smaller boats. I wondered about that one. I think it was the blade.


----------



## spanick (Mar 28, 2015)

It's rated to hold 1500 lbs.and I just watched a vid of a guy installing one on a john.


----------



## brianb2247 (Mar 28, 2015)

I look at them every time I go in bass pro 549 for the box another 100 for the pole . Its just alot of money if you arent sure if it will hold the boat in river currents.


----------



## Riverdog (Mar 29, 2015)

I went the manual route. I bought a panther king pin system with the engine mounting bracket. I went with that brand mainly because you can lock the pole up or down. 
I believe the power pole micro can use the same pole as most of the manual systems. That would make is nice if you wanted to use the micro in back and have a manual bracket up front. You could use the same pole depending how you wanted to anchor. Those poles are about $100 apiece. :roll: 

https://kingpinanchor.com/


----------



## jd4x426 (Apr 3, 2015)

I have the panther king pin also works good in my river as long as you are not in heavy current. With rocks you just got find a spot that it can squeeze between might have to put it down two or three time before you find a spot for it but it has suited me well for the past year I've had it


----------

